

Joseph R. Biden III, Vice President’s Son, Dies at 46 - striking
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/us/politics/joseph-r-biden-iii-vice-presidents-son-dies-at-46.html

======
therobot24
Hard loss, my uncle has/had a brain tumor and even though he's gone through
chemo and surgery he's definitely a different person. I can't even imagine
even thinking of running for governor after something like that. For example,
after my uncle's most recent surgery he was asked to push on the doctor's hand
but started pulling it, the signals were crossed. Even at a most basic level
things become significantly more complicated after something like that.

